# yappy golden



## zendog (Sep 16, 2013)

I think I posted in the wrong section... OOps.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I think that's not typical of Goldens. How old is your dog? Sometimes they learn to do it to get attention and ignoring it is the way to go.


----------



## zendog (Sep 16, 2013)

I was wondering if it was attention seeking. I adopted him from the pound. They said he is approximately four years old. I say, "no way". He acts like a puppy- mouthy, silly and his teeth, while adult-like, are pearly white. Dog walker thought he was barely a year... Anyway, how to remedy the situation? He's been with me about a month and it is not getting better.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Bless your heart for rescuing. If he has only been with you a month it could be anxiety/stress, feeling insecure, causing the excessive barking, it can take some dogs a fair bit of time to truly settle in and relax in their new homes, and get used to the 'new' environment sights, smells noises that they may not have been exposed to previously.
Suggest 'interrupting' him, make a noise, clap your hands, squeak a toy, whistle, to get his attention, then immediately call him to you, reward him for coming - some gentle praise a yummy treat. The goal here is to teach him that seeking you out when he feels 'unsafe' results in good things happening. In time, you can also work towards asking for and rewarding a behavior he knows, a sit or down, can have a calming effect on him.


----------



## zendog (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi Charliethree! I remember you from another thread. I was concerned about leash reactivity. You were very helpful! TheZ's, I'm afraid if I ignore it will become a fun habit. I do call him to me, have him sit, praise and treat(if I have treats). That is, if he comes..... He goes right back and barks again, then returns. So I am concerned that there is a sort of secondary gain. I notice he does not do this when I am in the room. It's usually while I'm in the bedroom....resting....peacefully...about to fall asleep. GRRR. Best remedy thus far is to bring him into the bedroom with me and close the door so that he cannot go back to the living room. Since I started this thread, I've noticed that there are lots of posts on the same topic. So I have been reading and learning. I am new to forums and still learning how to get around so pardon the asking of questions that have been asked many times before... So glad to be able to though!


----------



## zendog (Sep 16, 2013)

I know I must have patience... everything is different for him. He's a special boy.


----------

